# Today's flood



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

The owner left after flushing this commode, and a seam on the press tank split. The water never shut off and soaked this bath and two rooms directly below


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Did you provide the toilet?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Did you provide the toilet?


No, the homeowners have only been living in this house for a year or so. The man. date on the tank is 1995. It will cost more to replace the split tank than to replace the commode.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ahhh one of them exploding toilets by Kohler...

I think Kohler gives $150 off on the purchase of a new kohler toilet when you have one of them...


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

That is exactly the reason you should never tell blonde jokes in the restroom.

You never know what's gonna bust a seam laughing.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like you have lots of room to work on that thing. Minimum toilet clearence in FL is 30"finish walls. My knees and I would have a problem using that toiletry. Looks more like maybe 24"?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Looks like you have lots of room to work on that thing. Minimum toilet clearence in FL is 30"finish walls. My knees and I would have a problem using that toiletry. Looks more like maybe 24"?


You're assuming there has ever been someone with some kind of measuring device near this bathroom. :no:


----------

